# Verschwindener Bachlauf



## randy666 (17. März 2014)

Morgen Teichfreunde,

nachdem mein Miniteich aus dem letzten Jahr nun abgerissen wurde (hat infach nicht gepasst von Ort und Umgebung), möcte ich nun minimalistischer werden: Nur einen kleinen Bachlauf in einem Steingarten in dem schon so ein Granitbrunnen mit drei Säulen steht.

Mein Idee:

1. Bachaufschaen aufen und trappieren

2. Mittels Folie einen Bachlauf modellieren und auskleiden (Fliesenkleber mit Steinen usw.)

In beiden Varianten brauche ich am Ende ein Auffangbecken, in dem die Pumpe steht.
Was ich nicht möchte, ist wieder eine Art Teichbecken, das funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht richtig.
Das Becken würde ich gerne mit eine Abdeckung versehen oder mit Steinen so füllen, dass eben kein echter Teich entsteht.

Welche Größe müsste denn so ein Auffangbecken haben?
Es geht um einen Minibachlauf mit 1,5 m Länge und etwa 50 cm Gefälle.
Im Grunde soll es ein bewegtes pläscherndes Vogelbad sein.

Danke für ein paar Tipps an Hand derer ich weiterstöbern kann 

LGR


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2014)

Mach es doch wie diese Baumarktwasserspiele. Mörtelkübel mit Deckel in welchem Löcher sind. In dem Mörtelkübel kannst du dann deine Pumpe verstecken und mit so 80 Litern hast du genügend Wasser für dienen Bachlauf. Deckel mit Steinen belegen zwichen die das Wasser versickert.


----------



## Wuzzel (17. März 2014)

Hallo, das kommt auch drauf an, wie viel wasser aus dem Bachlauf abläuft, wenn die Pumpe abgestellt wird.
Danach muss das Auffangbecken gewählt werden, plus Reserve.

Ich hab im Vorgarten so einen Plätscherbrunnen, darunter habe ich ein großes Auffanggefäß das Reserve für Verdunstung enthält und das Wasser von dem Brunnen auffängt , wenn dieser abgestellt wird.

Gruß
Wuzzel


----------



## randy666 (24. Apr. 2014)

Hi zusammen,

danke für die Tipps, habs nun ganz anders gemacht.

Brunnen ausm Baumarkt mit drei Granitsäulen und daneben ein kleines Vogelbädchen in nem Mörtelkübel.
Plätschert und ist einfach zu warten...

LGR


----------



## Carlo (24. Apr. 2014)

Hallo randy,

mach doch mal ein Bild davon......du weißt doch ....wir leben Bilder.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## randy666 (5. Apr. 2015)

Fast ein Jahr Verzug. .. aber hier die Bilder



LG randy


----------

